

Ask HN: Any good networking libraries in Python ? - code_devil

I am looking for networking libraries to do some packet manipulation. (Scapy is one). Do you guys have experience with any or suggestions ?
======
timf
Check out Impacket too:

<http://oss.coresecurity.com/projects/impacket.html>

